# Mira (and friends) Duck Pictures



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Well done! Now _that's_ what Golden Retrievers are about!!!

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You know I love that picture of Mira, as I said before, you really need to frame it. What would be really cool is to get one of those frames with the three spots, and put one of each of the shots in it and share with your training buddies.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! 

You know Laura, that is a great idea! I think I am going to do that. I am framing Mira's for sure!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking redheads. They sure are looking very proud of their finds.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

those are gorgeous photos. We want to come play, too!!!
What kind of ducks are those?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know what type of ducks they are. They are just left over from a recent hunt test.  Come on over to the left coast and we can all play!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GORGEOUS pictures Jessica!!!! Of course you already know what I think of Mira. 

Ann


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Pretty redheads  I wanna get my retriever a duck!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> What kind of ducks are those?


Those are hen Mallards.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Love it! And love your training conditions too. Oh to be able to do water work now! Woke up to 0F temps this morning. The dogs were swimming in the creek and water hazards on my friend's golf course at 32F on Saturday, but this is a different story!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

It is nice to be able to train pretty much year round! The weather the last few weekends has been pretty much perfect, not too hot, not too cold... BUT there are very few places to train... We have to drive a few hours away!

This is one of my favorite pictures from Prado (our training area) from last February


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> What kind of ducks are those?


It looks to be a well worn pen reared mallard. 



Oh, to have open water to train in.......

14" thick frozen pond regards.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Time for ice fishing!

EvanG


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes! Or "hard water" training...


----------

